# For those without humidor temp control (vino-less) ...



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Preface: I'm a paranoid noob ... 

Here is where I find myself heading into the first summer with my humidor ...

- Vino-temp-less
- Aparty to a certain woman who will not be willing to run the air conditioner between 60-68 degrees all summer (and frankly, the electric bill would be insane ...)

So I put it to those more experienced then I ... those who have weathered a few storms in their day and know how to batton down the hatches just right ... 

What tricks do you use to keep your humidor between 60-70 degrees during the hot summer months? 

Thanks in advance for the help/wisdom ...


----------



## xmacro (Mar 24, 2010)

I live in FL, and my temp fluctuates daily - 70 at night, 73 during the day - no problems so far. Remember beetles hatch around 75, so anywhere south of there should be fine


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Preface: I'm a paranoid noob ...
> 
> Here is where I find myself heading into the first summer with my humidor ...
> 
> ...


In Coolers
In the cellar
on a concrete floor...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I believe beetles when they tell me they wont hatch til it gets 80, or at least high 70's for a sustained period. I dont have a basement, but if I did, that's where my humidors would be. As it is, I just keep my stash in the coolest corner of the livingroom, well away from the south-exposed wall. I consistently see daytime temps of 74*F inside, but that generally drops to around 70 in the evenings and at night.

I also regularly check temperatures in Cuba, Nicaragua, Honduras, Dominican Republic and they tell me that cigars are a lot heartier than most people think.

Beetles are a problem in non-commercial cigars, such as those you buy from small hand-roll shops. The big boys fumigate and spray the hell out of their baccy and the Cubans even freeze it to kill the larvae. In the rare case I get a boutique, rolled-on-site cigar, I leave it in the cello with the end twisted.

I've never seen a real life beetle in my stash.

I feel ya, but consider what a Clinical Psych Professor told me back in school, "just because _you're_ paranoid, doesn't mean the whole world _isn't_ out to get you." That still makes me chuckle


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

I am in S W Florida, I don't have an A/C, when the weather starts to warm up I put the humi on the tile floor under the bed or dresser.

I hadnt thought of it before but it is also along the north wall which also under a shade tree.

Even on a 90 degree day the humi stays in the low 70's & 65-68%rh.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

My humidors and coolerdor are in the basement. I'm lucky, the basement stays in the upper 60s year round.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I keep the humidor on the floor near the vent. But we keep our house around 72 in the summer and being low and by the vent my humidor stays 70-71 even on the hottest summer days.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! 
Looks like i'll be keeping it on the floor in a cool place ... 
Now I just need to order some of those humidifying tubes to get my RH evened out.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

It seems like a cooler with just a tiny amount of ice in it would help if you were in a pinch...


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Magnate said:


> It seems like a cooler with just a tiny amount of ice in it would help if you were in a pinch...


I'd be afraid of the ice increasing the rh too much as it melted.

It was 80F & got up to 88% rh in the house yesterday My humi under the bed never got higher than 70F/67%.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Magnate said:


> It seems like a cooler with just a tiny amount of ice in it would help if you were in a pinch...


 :nono: Evaporation and worse, condensation will cause undesired issues. I've placed a thin dish towel on top, then layed a blue ice pack on it, then another towel. This drops the temp very slowly. It works, but I no longer see the point. The temp never really gets into what I consider a "danger zone".


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

reblyell said:


> I'd be afraid of the ice increasing the rh too much as it melted.
> 
> It was 80F & got up to 88% rh in the house yesterday My humi under the bed never got higher than 70F/67%.


That makes sense...

Admittedly, I was imagining putting the humi in plastic bag to keep the melted ice away, without even thinking about the Rh...

But, I think you're right. :smow:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Initially I'd considered putting my humidor in a cooler elevated on a small rack above some cold compresses, but after the replies I've gotten on here I think I'll only revisit thoughts like these if drastic measures are called for. 

Until then I think I'll keep my humi on a shelf in my bedroom closet since that wall will be the North facing wall.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

I had a beetle issue earlier this year ... January I think. 65 degrees in my apartment. I came home from a long biking trip yesterday and the temp in my humi was 80. The piss poor sleeve air conditioner in my apartment isn't going to cut it so I'm going to freeze everything for 2 days (240 sticks - what a HUGE pain in the ass) and going full coolerdor. 

Earlier this year I didn't lose any cigars to beetles and I'm not going to start now. I'll let you all know how it goes.

Edit: I also live above the laundry/mechanical room. Great for free heat in the winter. Lousy in the summer. There is no safe spot in my place.


----------

